# First out of state Hunt!



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and I just wanted to say "Thanks" for all the info you post here. I love being able to read about all of your experiences hunting and shooting.

My 10 year old son Vaughan and I went on our first hunt together in Jan. in Nuevo Lerado, Mexico. We had a blast and Vaughan took his First critter. I thought you may like to see a couple pics. Let us Know what you think!

Thanks Again, Dave :wink:

http://home.hvc.rr.com/dvoutdoors/Mexico.htm and

http://www.browning.com/services/trophycase/index.asp


----------



## foldingwings (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey iam happy for your kid its a nice buck got one just a little smaller than that one (Dad way to get the youth out there)


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

nice buck :beer:


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys,

The best part of the hunt was being there when my son took his first ever animal. He missed the first two Javie's he tried to hit and this made him want it even more. He was so proud and so was I. At ten he has been shooting comp. archery for 4 years and has done a lot of 22.and 22.mag shooting. To take his first critter with a 7mm mag was mindblowing to him and has given him a lot of confidence in himself.

I love hunting and could not wait untill my boy wanted to do it too. The trip we took to Mexico made it even more special. I cant wait to do a little yote hunting next weeek with him.

Thanks Again, Dave


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

nice buck


----------

